# Fische wieder raus ?!? Wie?



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2003)

Hallo!

Meine Eltern haben seit vorletztem Jahr einen Schwimmteich (Schwimmbereich ca. 150 m²). In diesem Jahr scheinen die Pflanzen des Klärbereichs sich so gut eingewachsen zu haben, dass das System gut funktionierte. Dann kam eine Nachbarin aus lauter Tierliebe auf die geniale Idee, die Fische, die ihrer Freundin zuviel geworden waren, dort freizulassen. Sie hat erst hinterher gefragt... Die Gute sprach außerdem von "ein paar" Tieren, wobei sie darunter anscheinend mindestens 50 Goldfische und andere verstand, z.T. bis 20 cm lang. 
Jedenfalls leidet die Wasserqualität sichtlich darunter.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie wir die Viecher wieder loswerden? Oder wie wir damit leben können?


Danke!
Wir wären echt froh, wenn uns jemand Tipps gäbe!

Eure Katrin


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Katrin,

ich wär da ja praktisch veranlagt - ich würd mal dazuschreiben, wo Du wohnst und daß Du die Fische gerne an einen Gartenteichfreund abgeben möchtest - wenn jemand Interesse hat (und nicht nur im Schwabenländle gibts Menschen, die gerne was umsonst haben wollen) - dann dürfen die Leute die Fische fangen gehen    - ohne Fleiß kein Preis oder so ähnlich. Zum Fangen würd ich die Fische in eine Ecke "treiben" - vielleicht mit zusammengenähten Vorhängen .... weiß ja nicht, wie breit/tief der Schwimmteich ist (der übrigens größer wie mein ganzer Garten ist ;-))

Ach ja - und bevor ichs vergeß - Deine sympathische Nachbarin würde ich gleich mit in den Schwimmteich zum helfen einladen - zum "Treibnetz" halten wird ihre Power sicher noch reichen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Katrin,

nicht nur aus meiner Sicht gehören Fische nicht in einen Schwimmteich. Was Eure Nachbarin da getan hat, würde ich nicht dulden. Ich würde sie auffordern, die Tiere wieder aus dem Teich zu entfernen. In aller Freundschaft, aber auch ebenso bestimmt. Wenn sie keine Ahnung hat, wie sie das bewerkstelligen soll - die habt Ihr auch nicht. Denn so ganz einfach wird das nicht werden.

Solche Aktionen, von denen immer wieder berichtet wird, sind eine Unverschämtheit. Man muss einmal klar machen, dass das einfach nicht geht. Die liebe Nachbarin darf diese Mail gerne lesen. Unter vier Augen wäre ich noch deutlicher.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Katrin,
wenn du niemanden findest der sie haben will oder du sie nicht rausbekommst,frage mal bei nen Angelverein nach,ob sie dir einen __ Hecht ausleihen,das könnte das Problem mit den Goldfischen schonmal Lösen   :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Steev

dann hat sie nur noch das Problem den __ Hecht rauszubekommen.

Wenn es nicht zu weit entfernt ist, würde ich mich bereiterklären mit einer Angel und Blinker vorbei zukomen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2003)

da der __ hecht ja ziemlich groß sen müsste wird das nicht ganz Soooooo schwierig werden,vorallem muss man dann BLOß einen rausfangen


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2003)

Und lieber einen __ Hecht fangen wie 50 Goldfische ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2003)

Hi!

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
Wir werden jetzt erst mal der Nachbarin freundlich empfehlen, einen __ Hecht zu besorgen, schaun wir mal, was dabei rauskommt. 

Wenn jemand Fischbedarf hat: Kommt alle und bedient Euch! Melde Dich hier im Forum und dann gebe ich unsere (mail)Adresse weiter. 
Wir sind im Großraum München zu finden, Richtung Westen. So extrem schnell geht es sicher nicht, dass alle Fische als Hechtabendessen landen. 

Und Susanne: Damit kein Neid bei Dir aufkommt wegen dem grossen Teich: Vielleicht tröstet es dich, dass der uns gar nicht gehört. Mein Vater ist (nur) Verwalter auf einem rel. grossen landwirtschaftlichen Gut. Da wir nicht an die öffentliche Wasserversorgung angeschlossen sind (eigener Brunnen) sollten wir irgendein Reservoir bauen. Da dachten meine Eltern: Na, wenn wir schon ein Loch ausbaggern und abdichten müssen, warum es dann nicht als Sahnehäubchen als Schwimmteich anlegen... .
Ich selbst sitze auch nur (mit 1 grossen und 2 kleinen Männern) in einer 70m² Wohnung ohne Garten...

Um den Hecht dann wieder loszuwerden: Was haltet ihr von Piranhas oder Alligatoren   ?

Grüsse!
Katrin


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2003)

Hi Katrin,

wie wärs mit Dynamit fischen.        



(Ja, ich meines es nicht ernst. Will ja nicht aus diesem netten Forum rausgeschmissen werden.)

cu wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2003)

Hi Katrin,

Neid hab ich mir absolut abgewöhnt, ich bin glücklich mit dem was ich habe - ich kann mich an anderen Sachen erfreuen, muß aber nicht alles selbst haben - auch wenns sich vielleicht manchmal so anhört - letztendlich ist das Leben viel einfacher, wenn man sich an dem erfreut, was man hat und nicht dauernd davon träumt, was man alles gerne hätte ,-) - also - ob eigen oder nicht eigen - hauptsache Du kannst ihn genießen...

... wie schmeckt __ Hecht eigentlich? Hechtklöschen kenne ich ja - aber kann man den auch grillen? Nach erfolgreichem Abschluß könnt ihr ja die Nachbarin zum Grillen einladen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2003)

__ Hecht schmeckt fantastisch:
sowohl gegrillt, als auch filettiert oder paniert....


Ein Versuch wäre es wert, ihn bei unseren Sushis einzubauen.....


lg, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2003)

hallo 

@ all mir schmeckt  der __ Hecht am besten auf einem Stab über dem offenen Feuer gegart, vorher salzen nicht vergessen. ( Erfahrungen aus meiner Zeit als Angler,ist seit 1990 vorbei)


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

*Fische, Fische und noch mehr Fische*

Hallo Katrin und auch ein herzliches Hallo an alle anderen!
Wie sieht die Sache mit den Fischen akutell aus? Immerhin ist seit Auftreten des Problems schon ein ganzes Monat vergangen. Haben sie sich fleißig vermehrt, Deine Goldfischchen? Wenn noch Interesse besteht, möchte ich gerne meine Erfahrungen zum Thema FISCHE IM SCHWIMMTEICH kundtun:
Zuerst aber muß ich sarkatischerweise Euch allen den Mund wässrig machen: Ich sitzte hier im südlichsten Teil Österreichs, genau gesagt im sonnigen Kärnten und bade seit 26. April bis dato in unserem wunderschönen, selbstgebauten, glasklaren Badeteich (auch so ca. 150 m²), der zwischen Wörthersee, Ossiachersee und Faakersee liegt. Zur Zeit ist er zwar schon recht kalt, aber ein richtiger Schwimmteichfan wird im Laufe der Jahre zum Kneipp-Spezialisten und stärkt nicht nur mit Cabrio-Fahren sein Immunsystem. Nun genug Wasser im Mund erzeugt, sonst geht noch der See über. Aber am Rande: Ich empfange gerne Besuche, die auch gleich meine Mosaik-Spiegel-Ausstellung besuchen können und mir ein Flascherl __ Wein für den angrenzenden Erd-Weinkeller mitbringen.
Nun ENDLICH zu den Fischen:
Wir hatten vor ein paar Jahren das gleiche Problem, aber nicht mit der Nachbarin, sondern mit durch Pflanzen vom ebenfalls nahen "Feld See" eingeschleppten Fischeiern, die sich im den nächsten  Jahren  zu Schwärmen von bis zu 200 Rotfedern ausbreiteten. 
Und ich bekam überall Ratschläge aber vor allem viel Mitgefühl und Gelächter. Wir erneuerten sogar einmal das ganze Teichwasser, aber staunten nicht schlecht, dass nach 14 Tagen wieder Fische zu sehen waren, die sich irgendwo versteckten und den Wasserwechsel heil überstanden. Und dann endlich fand ich einen Fischer, der mir vom ca. 20 km entfernten Afritzsee einen __ Hecht und 5 __ Barsche (ich wollte leihweise, er sagte aber, er schenkt sie mir) zur Verfügung stellte. Der Hecht überlebte leider nur einen Tag, der Fischer sagte mir, wahrscheinlich war seine empfindliche Haut durchs Netz beschädigt worden. Die Barsche fühlten sich sehr wohl und verschwanden sofort im 2,5m tiefen Teich. Es dauerte keine 14 Tage, da war der Teich leergefressen. 4 Barsche schwammen immer zusammen, der 5. __ Barsch war ein Einzelgänger und wurde von den anderen immer gejagt. Als die Barsche keine Fische mehr fanden und  Hunger verspürten, waren sie auch immer öfter zu sehen und schauten uns neugierig aus dem Wasser aus an. Einer davon war besonders auffällig, denn er beobachtete uns immer, wenn wir um den Teich spazierten mit seinen "Glupsch-Augen". Also bekam er den Namen "Glupsch" und ich wollte ihn so lange wie möglich behalten. Glupsch war aber der erste, der an die Angel ging. 4 fischten wir heraus - 3 brachten wir zum Faaker See und Glupsch durfte wieder zurück in unseren - seinen Teich. Den 5. Barsch bekamen wir im ersten Jahr immer spärlicher zu Gesicht. Wir dachten schon er wäre verschwunden. Wohin aber? Und da der Teich recht nahrungsarm war für einen Barsch, stellte sich Glupsch jedesmal wenn er einen von uns sah, fordernd vor uns ins Wasser und sah uns an. Ich suchte Regenwürmer und fütterte ihn. So ging das bis zum Spätherbst. Im Winter verabschiedete er sich und legte sich in den Tiefenbereich zum Schlafen. Im nächsten Frühjahr sah ich einen Barsch - es war nicht Glupsch - also war es der 5. Barsch, den wir nie angeln konnten. Und dann erwachte Glupsch und schoß zu mir hoch und forderte seinen __ Regenwurm. Intelligenz unter Wasser - ich war hoch erfreut. Und dann lernten wir durch Beobachten, dass Glupsch den anderen Barsch immer jagte. "Mein" Fischer sagte mir, dass der zweite ein Weibchen sein müßte. Und ich stellte mir schon vor, wie es sein würde, wenn wir den Teich voll mit Barschen haben würden - oje oje.  Aber wir machten uns schlau und erfuhren, dass Barsche sich nur früh im Frühjahr paaren (was sie auch taten - und mittlerweile heißen die beiden "Herr Glupsch" und "Frau Glupsch") und wir machten die Augen auf und konnten 2x die Fischlaich abfischen und in einen nahen See übersiedeln.  
Was ist mittlerweile passiert:
Herr und Frau Glupsch sind noch immer bei uns, sie finden immer noch Nahrung im Teich und wenn sie sich beim Badesteg "anstellen" bekommen sie einen Leckerbissen, der aus Regenwürmern, __ Heuschrecken, Engerlingen besteht. Frau Glupsch ißt auch Semmelkügelchen, Herr Glupsch ist kein Vegetarier. Aber aufgepaßt: Die beiden nehmen die Nahrung mittlerweile von der Hand !!!! Ja ihr habt richtig gehört, sie fressen von der Hand.    :razz:  
Und wie wichtig sie für unseren Schwimmteich sind haben wir heuer bemerkt, als wir ganz ganz kleine Rotfedern entdeckten. Zwei Rotfedern haben nämlich die Barschinvasion unbeschadet überlebt. Und mittlerweile sind sie so groß, dass die Barsche sie nicht mehr fressen - dazu wäre ein Hecht notwendig - der würde aber auch Herrn und Frau Glupsch fressen - das wollen wir auf keinen Fall!!!!!  :cry: 
Nun schwimmen in unserem Schwimmteich nicht nur wir, sondern auch zwei kinderlose Fischehepaare - Herr Feld und Frau See (vom Feld See), deren Junge von Herrn und Frau Glupsch nach deren Geburt sorgfältigst vertilgt werden. Und unsere zwei Lieblinge, die von der Hand fressen und jedesmal wenn wir in den Teich köpfeln, uns nachschwimmen, denn der Teich gehört nun einmal nicht uns, wir dürfen ihn nur benützen und uns daran erfreuen.
Und das Wasser ist glasklar, da das Verhältnis Fische zum Wasservolumen bei weitem nicht überfordert ist. 

Wenn mir jemand eine e-mail schreiben will: cuscomys@yahoo.com
Liebe Grüße von
Inka und Onz
Herrn und Frau Glupsch
Herrn Feld und Frau See 
den vielen Fröschen
den vielen verschiedenen __ Libellen
den vielen Vöglen
den vielen kleinen Algenfressern
und unserem Kater Woody, der täglich mehrere Runden um
den Teich macht und alle __ Frösche wieder zurück ins Wasser jagt


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Inka,

Du solltest ein Tagebuch für die Fam. Glupsch erstellen.....   

Und wenn ich sehe, wer im Moment so alles hier seine Biografie auf den Markt wirft.... wer weiß......  

Gruß
Harald


----------

